# Puppy Playpen Idea



## Lil Cricket (May 3, 2010)

I'm new here so I don't know if this has been shared before. This is what I used for a puppy play pen in my kitchen. It cost me $15 and is so much cheaper than dog pens. You can adjust it to whatever size you like. You can find them at stores like Fred Meyer/Kroger, Target, or maybe even Wal-mart. They are in the home organization section. They are storage cubes. Here is a pic with Cricket in her pen. 










This is what they are supposed to be used for:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That's an excellent idea but apart from walmart I haven't heard of the other stores


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Really good idea! i got my crate from ebay for a third of the price of the ones in pet stores the same size, there was no way i was paying those prices after id just spent a fortune on the pup an all her other bits n pieces!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats a fab idea.. I got my crate off ebay aswell it was about £15 and is huge.. had to block it all off at first for Daisy as she would use it as a toilet.. now its no problem she just has extra room!!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

oo daisy, sounds cool!

I'd love to see which one people got off ebay, any links? I might be getting one for bella once in Bristol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That looks like it would perfect for a puppy! Great job!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I like this idea, very inexpensive and it looks like to works. What's great about those is that you can expand it to whatever size you want.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

so basically you disassembled it to get it like that? Hmm. how tall is it? I am going to be doing something in my kitchen to that effect when ever I get my chi pup. I'd been looking at this...
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/allReviews.do?product_id=13025218 
But your idea is so smart. I may do that.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a very neat idea!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I like what you did, I will have to look into it when we have puppies again.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=dog+cage&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Thats the page i got mine from, cheack the sizes, ones suitable for chis size are like £15-£20 i got mine for £20 cos i wanted her to hav loads of room but its very big for a chi! I wud never buy ones from pet shops its robbery!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the link, but i think i misunderstood, I'm after a proper pen like the first poster where the dog can have lots of room, toilet, bed, toys, food etc, not be locked inside a cage. I'm not comfortable with crate training personally but i love the pen idea and that's what we have used before so I'll look for a pen on ebay, that seems to be around £40.

I just love pens as they have tons of room and i don't feel i'm trapping them inside a cage  but it has all the benefits of somewhere she can choose to go (has a door and her crate type bed AND her fluffy pink bed is in the pen) if she is scared like a den or if we have to go out and leave her unattended. I know it's popular to shut them inside a crate but i just couldn't , it hasn't worked for us, we love pens!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

that's great, i got tulula's crate off ebay for about £15, she has loads of room in it


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

thats a great idea!!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> Thanks for the link, but i think i misunderstood, I'm after a proper pen like the first poster where the dog can have lots of room, toilet, bed, toys, food etc, not be locked inside a cage. I'm not comfortable with crate training personally but i love the pen idea and that's what we have used before so I'll look for a pen on ebay, that seems to be around £40.
> 
> I just love pens as they have tons of room and i don't feel i'm trapping them inside a cage  but it has all the benefits of somewhere she can choose to go (has a door and her crate type bed AND her fluffy pink bed is in the pen) if she is scared like a den or if we have to go out and leave her unattended. I know it's popular to shut them inside a crate but i just couldn't , it hasn't worked for us, we love pens!


Thats y i got her a really big one, the size for labradors type dogs, its the same size as a pen, the only diff is theres a top to it.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Like this one "42" CAGE - Height 787mm (31") Width 711mm (28") Depth 1070mm (42")"

So the floor space is like a pen with 0.7 metres one way and 1.07 metres the other way?

Those are about £38, i thought yours was £20? I can't find a labrador sized one for £20. 

That makes sense , roofs a good idea with our cats around, id like the pen to have a roof as her one in Holland had a roof.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> Like this one "42" CAGE - Height 787mm (31") Width 711mm (28") Depth 1070mm (42")"
> 
> So the floor space is like a pen with 0.7 metres one way and 1.07 metres the other way?
> 
> ...


Mine is 36", which is a large, it was £23. plenty of room for a chihuahua puppy.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah, okie, now i understand . Thats 0.9 metres by only less than half a metre, not what I'm looking for as i want to give her lots of space to play etc, so I'll go for a full playpen like one of the panel ones in the other current playpen thread .

Thanks for your help though


----------



## Lil Cricket (May 3, 2010)

The playpen I made is 14 inches tall. Works fine if you chi isn't a climber or a jumper.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Lil Cricket said:


> The playpen I made is 14 inches tall. Works fine if you chi isn't a climber or a jumper.


Thats wat worried me wit playpens i was afraid she wud try jump out of it and push the sides down or something, which i think she mite sometimes wen shes being really impatient for me to let her out it the mornings! so thought better be safe than sorry! but for some pups its prob fine, i was gonna get the playpen from argos cos it was cheaper than crates but then found my crate cheap on ebay.


----------



## Lil Cricket (May 3, 2010)

It is too sturdy to knock over but a climbing/jumping chi might get out. I have never had a pup get out but I stopped using my last one when my pups were a year old. After a year they get free run of the house.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Tiptoe said:


> Thats wat worried me wit playpens i was afraid she wud try jump out of it and push the sides down or something, which i think she mite sometimes wen shes being really impatient for me to let her out it the mornings! so thought better be safe than sorry! but for some pups its prob fine, i was gonna get the playpen from argos cos it was cheaper than crates but then found my crate cheap on ebay.


That makes sense! I worry about that too, if i get a pen i need a top on it also because our cats can jump in and out of it. 

I can't find the cheap pen on argos. If it's cheap i could make a lid


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> That makes sense! I worry about that too, if i get a pen i need a top on it also because our cats can jump in and out of it.
> 
> I can't find the cheap pen on argos. If it's cheap i could make a lid


I think its £30 so not really cheap but cheaper than a crate that size, its called small animal pen i think, its designed for rabbits but ppl who reviewed it said they got it for puppies and it worked the same, prob get one cheaper off ebay tho.


----------

